# Temp car insurance for 19 year old? ANY?



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Hi all, just bought this ( not at the advertised price  ):
Toyota Celica

Without going into it, basically I need 2 months temp car insurance.

I can't find ANYONE who will temp cover a 19 year old 

Help!
Liam.


----------



## spikem603 (Nov 9, 2010)

if you only need it for two months, maybe get one of your aprents to insure it and add you as a named driver?


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

I don't wanna risk Fronting (is that it?) as I will be the only one using it and will be going too/from work. Thanks for the the thought though


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Liam, check out some insurers cancellation policies. A few will give pro rata refunds, and if you pay in installment you can just bail after 2 months

Mook


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Mookistar said:


> Liam, check out some insurers cancellation policies. A few will give pro rata refunds, and if you pay in installment you can just bail after 2 months
> 
> Mook


You mean just pretend i'm getting a years cover, but pay monthly, after 2 months cancel and get 10 months money back ? (If I use 2 months) ?

Didn't think that was possible (never looked at it)

Cheeky that one :chuckle:

Only thing is - 19 with 3 points on a 1.8 £3.5k Celica is going to rape me as my 2 NCB are on my current policy so 2 months will cost a FORTUNE if I do that without my NCB's


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Got the car now, just need thei nsurance! 

How do you change your 'cars owner' on here <<<< ?


----------



## Daniel411 (Mar 8, 2011)

they put age limits on it to stop people driving really fast expensive cars for the day. Not everyone insures by the day so I hardly think that its the cause of people driving around with no insurance...!

Just try phoning up the major companies (Direct Line, Churchill, CIS, Tesco etc) and see if they would let you do a day policy, but it'd prob be more cost effective to go for a week. I'm only 19 and have driven my parents car on a week policy with Tesco.


----------

